# Reverse seared gyro meat



## the zil (Aug 10, 2013)

I want to try making gyro meat doing a reverse sear. I'll use Alton Brown's recipe but I'm thinking of mixing the lamb with ground turkey. If lamb is too pricey it may be ground beef & turkey. My plan is to shape the meat like a fattie and smoke it at 225 deg F for about an hour. Will use pecan, I think. Then, I toss it on the grill to crisp the exterior for a few minutes. Let it rest then thinly slice it. 

Any thoughts on my plan?  Would there be a better wood choice?  I appreciate everyone's expertise. Alton Bowns recipe below. 


Gyro Meat with Tzatziki Sauce

Serves:
6 to 8 servings

Ingredients

* 1 medium onion, finely chopped or shredded
* 2 pounds ground lamb
* 1 tablespoon finely minced garlic
* 1 tablespoon dried marjoram
* 1 tablespoon dried ground rosemary
* 2 teaspoons kosher salt
* 1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
* Tzatziki Sauce, recipe follows

Directions

Process the onion in a food processor for 10 to 15 seconds and turn out into the center of a tea towel. Gather up the ends of the towel and squeeze until almost all of the juice is removed. Discard juice.

Return the onion to the food processor and add the lamb, garlic, marjoram, rosemary, salt, and pepper and process until it is a fine paste, approximately 1 minute. Stop the processor as needed to scrape down sides of bowl.

To cook in the oven as a meatloaf, proceed as follows:

Preheat the oven to 325 degrees F.

Place the mixture into a loaf pan, making sure to press into the sides of the pan. Place the loaf pan into a water bath and bake for 60 to 75 minutes or until the mixture reaches 165 to 170 degrees F. Remove from the oven and drain off any fat. Place the loaf pan on a cooling rack and place a brick wrapped in aluminum foil directly on the surface of the meat and allow to sit for 15 to 20 minutes, until the internal temperature reaches 175 degrees F. Slice and serve on pita bread with tzatziki sauce, chopped onion, tomatoes and feta cheese.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 10, 2013)

Sounds like a plan. Remember to post pics. Happy smoken.

David


----------



## webowabo (Aug 10, 2013)

Sounds good to me too.. but with the lamb, I like to use more fruity wood (cheery, apple, ect) just cause the lamb will take the smoke and over power it. Havent smoked with pecan alot... it might be subtle enough to not over power :) and like David says... take some pics :)

MIke


----------



## seenred (Aug 10, 2013)

I don't have much experience with lamb, but that sounds like a good plan to me...looking forward to the qview.

Red


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 10, 2013)

Pecan will be fine. I really like to mix pecan and cherry.


----------



## realbigswede (Jan 21, 2014)




----------

